# Sick Hedgehog; started with bleeding



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello!
This is a long post, so please bare with me, but I really could use some insight as to what is happening. Thank you!
I've had my lil Hedgemon for a year and a half now (she's about 2). She has never had any health issues since I have had her until recently.
A couple days ago, while cleaning her cage, I noticed A LOT of blood in her bedding where she sleeps (which was odd because, well, BLOOD, and because she never ever relieves herself where she sleeps). I also found a couple blood spots on my carpet where I let her run. I look at her belly, and sure enough, there is blood around her vulva.. 
Next morning (this last Tuesday), I take her to the vet first thing. I told the vet that she is acting perfectly normal otherwise- regular bowl movements, normal poopies, eating, drinking, etc. He felt around and did not suspect any tumors, but likely a UTI. So he prescribed liquid antibiotics to give her twice a day. 
First night I gave her the meds, and she was acting perfectly fine. Then, I feel her go really limp... I put her on the ground and she collapsed almost immediately. After holding her a while, I put her back in her cage and checked on her in the morning. She had a bit more energy then, but was still very slow walking, and bleeding some. That night, same thing; she had more energy now and could walk more, but still not normal.
I noticed she had not gone to the bathroom at all since giving her the antibiotics, and she stopped eating. She still drinks some. The most 'poop' I saw was some black-green slime... It honestly looks like she is real slow walking because she is constipated and can't go (she'll stop and take a squat, but nothing happens..). This morning was the same result. I have not seen any more blood, however.
Anyways, I do not know what to make of this now... I'm not sure if the antibiotics are causing these problems, or if this is another serious symptom of something else. Again, the bleeding seemed to stop, so the meds are doing something. I am taking her to the vet again first thing tomorrow morning. Until then, I would like to keep her on the antibiotics, let her get the rest she needs an monitor her progress, if any.. 
Please let me know your thoughts on this situation, and if really I should take more immediate action (i.e. today).
Thank you so so much!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You are doing what needs to be done... get her back to a veterinarian as soon as possible. 

So a few thoughts: 

Whenever you see additional changes that are concerning, call your veterinarian's office and let them know what is happening. They will let you know if they think if the medication is an issue, or the additional symptoms may completely change their original diagnosis. Hedgehogs are amazing at hiding illness. Often by the time they show symptoms at all they are seriously sick. With a very ill hedgehog, you often have to work closely with your veterinarian to keep them updated on additional symptoms as the hedgehog starts to show them.

Another possibility, and something that we commonly see, is that you aren't dealing with a UTI though. Talk to your doctor about uterine issues. A tumor or raging infection in the uterus may not present itself until the animal is very sick.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Okay. So I did call the vet office today and am awaiting a callback from the veterinarian who saw her to discuss this further. He prescribed the antibiotics first to see if it was a UTI, and if those didn't show improvements after ~48 hours, uterine was going to be his next go-to. 
I will update after have the conversation.
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Soo did not get a reply back from the vet today (despite calling three separate times) and apparently they do not have any available appointments until Monday... I read that pumpkin and warm water baths help with constipation, so I will try that tonight for now, even though I don't really know what the underlying issue to it is.. She just really needs to eat something, and the only way I can think is with a syringe and force feed her. I will call them again first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Okay so update: Vet called me back! Apparently thr phones were down because of the storm... 
So he does believe the antibiotics could be causing the loss of appetite and constipation. I'm taking her off of them for 24-48 hours. 
They should not be causing her weakness though, so that is his new concern. He thinks the antibiotics could have overstressed something in her system thr was already not well.
I'll give her the pumpkin tonight and try to feed her some, then let her exercise a bit. Then tomorrow we'll see how she is. 
The vet does want to prioritize an ultrasound now. So yea, that is the current situation


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello again! (Not sure if anyone is reading these, but it helps me just to post updates anyways..). 
Since yesterday, I stopped giving her the antibiotics per the vet's request to do so. This is to see if they is causing her lack of appetite, constipation and weakness. 

As of last night, she has been moving much better; she's scampering around almost like her usual self again. I fed her two live earth worms which she immediately devoured. This was great, since she has not been eating at all lately. She also started eating some of her other food again (not much, but some) which is also good to see. 

She is still not pooping, however, and I have noticed a drop of blood in her urine still (although this is better than the pool I found when the issue was first noticed).
I tried giving her pumpkin to help with the constipation but she HATES it. Tonight I am going to try and give her a warm bath.

I tried calling the vet again per his request, but he apparently will not be at his office again until Monday... We were supposed to discuss whether or not to put her back on the antibiotics. I do not know if this is what I should do or not... 

My plan is to let her out tonight and try to feed her another earth worm (maybe put some pumpkin on it), give her a warm bath, and let her out to exercise and drink for a few hours. Hopefully she will poop. Seeing how she does, I will have to decide if she should have the antibiotics again. I don't want to give them to her if they are making her sick, but at the same time, I don't want her infection (if that's what it is) to develop immunity to them by keeping her off.

Does anybody have thoughts or words of wisdom as to what the best for me to do is?

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm reading, just to give you some assurance.
Sadly though, I have no experience or knowledge about this situation. All I can do is pray and hope someone with more knowledge answers to help. I'm hoping your hog improves, please keep us up to date. 
Do you have any other vets you can call and just talk about the problem? Maybe they'll be able to put more insight into the situation if you ever doubt your current vet. 
I really hope your Hedgemon gets better! Keep us updated!


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you so much; I truly do appreciate your reply and your thoughts for her!

Sadly, there are only two exotic vets in the area that I know of and neither of them work on weekends... The other one I talked to immediately wanted to jump to an ultrasound and possible surgery, but I just don't think that is the right direction yet. 

I will absolutely keep you posted with how she is doing! Right now shes snoozing away, but tonight we shall see how she is.
Thank you again!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah, I think you made the right choice there. Surgery is very dangerous on such a small animal. 
I wish you both the best! <3


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I dont have the most amount of experience but butternut squash can have the same effect as pumpkin but may need a slightly higher amount than the pumpkin! You can give it a try anyway!

So the vet said 24-48 hours, and its been 48 hours since having them.
Did the vet say to talk to him before putting her back on them or to just put him back on them?


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Yea, she actually likes the medicine better than the pumpkin, which is odd (maybe because the medicine is banana flavored?). I might try the squash too though.

He didn't give a definite answer; he wanted to hear how she was acting first today before making the decision. Which is why I'm kind of stuck now...

What I might try is to put her back on the antibiotics tonight, but on a smaller dosage, just for the weekend- IF she poops beforehand. This way, I can see if they are indeed causing the side effects she is having but without making them any worse.

He did say constipation can be a side effect, so I would like her to relieve herself now before trying to put more in her system and potentially blocking her up worse though..


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

It could well be because of the banana flavour! Most seem to love bananas!

I think that sounds like a good plan, if he didnt really give a definite its really hard to go by. By keeping her off until Monday when you can call him again it shouldnt build an immunity to it. If being if the antibiotics is making her seem better it could be worth keeping her off or on a lower dose until you can call him.

I do think that making an appointment to get an ultrasound would be a benefit at this point. He might also be able to see about changing the antibiotic if she acts more normal off them


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

I mean, I gotta say it really does smell like a banana cream pie!

You're right.. I do want to give her this weekend though to see how she acts back on the antibiotics and all else before calling for an ultrasound. I was really hoping to have the vet look at her again first...The nearest place for an ultrasound is about an hour and a half away; I hate having to put her through the stress of a long day trip like that


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh my no wonder she loves it so much!!

I get that, I would see how she goes this weekend, talk to your vet when he gets back and see what he says, and then depending what happens look at getting an ultrasound to check for anything else.

If you have a sturdy carrier then as long as you can keep it light it should be pretty stress free, I've done just an hour journey with Holly before and she sleeps the whole journey which makes it stress free for everyone.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Very good; sounds like a good plan!
I really appreciate your replies; I will definitely update with how things go tonight


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I hope its all okay for her! I'll look out for an update.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Okay, well quick Update:
I got her out of her cage; she seemed fine. Looks like she urinated well, but no poop. I got out an earth worm for her and topped it with pumpkin, but she did not bite (she reeaally hates pumpkin apparently!). I got another live earth worm out and she ate it right up though. Then even after scraping the pumpkin off the first one she still would not eat it!!

So I took her to a sink and prepped a warm bath (1-2 inches of warm- not scalding- water, to get her belly wet). I put her in and was gently rubbing her belly but she was extremely bothered by this. Finally I took her out and really had to work to calm her down. I finally was able to get her wrapped up cozy in a fleece blanket where she took a 10 minute nap with me (it was really freakn cute). I rubbed her belly a bit more but didn't feel anything unusual; it just seemed full. So I put her down and she scampered under the couch to her bed there, and that is that.

I will update if something more happens; for now though I am going to let her rest there.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

So she ate more and drank plenty of water. She is only eating the worms and a particular kibble though that I have been trying to get her off of (Ultra-Blend Select), but she loves it. I have other food (Vita Prima Hedgehog Formula) but she won't touch it anymore, and I ordered a new kind (Mazuri) that should have come in yesterday. 

She is scampering around like her usual self. But no poop still... I gave her just a half dose of her medicine before putting her back in her cage. 

So, we shall see in the morning again!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Just a point, hedgehog food isn't really any good for them, its designed for wild hogs, and doesn't contain the right nutrition for aph- I'm not criticising just wanted to let you know, a mix of high quality cat biscuit would be better.

Are you sure theres no poo under your sofa where she was sleeping?
Its good that she is eating and drinking plenty again!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I too am following. Has the ultrasound been scheduled yet. It is too bad that your vet does not have a covering vet or protocol to follow when he/she is away. I would ask about that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm relieved there hasn't been any blood for a while.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello, 
I did not realize that about all hedgehog food; I honestly appreciate that insight! I knew certain brands were not great (especially ones that contain corn) which is why I am trying to really change her diet now. Any recommendation for kind of cat food to try feeding her?

She has not been pooping under the couch. I have a light-grey fleece blanket laid out under there that I check each night; did not see anything on there from last night. I also check the other areas she rummages in; saw nothing.

Ultrasound has not been scheduled yet. I'm calling the vet first thing Monday then ultrasound after (unless he has any "ah-ha!" ideas, or wants to see her first). They should be able to do same day appointments and without a referral.

No protocol I am aware of. It is only him and one other vet in the area that specialize with exotic pets and neither of them work on weekends.

UPDATE from this morning:
She seemed in very good spirit. I even saw a little poopie in her cage! Was just a small, dark-black blob (not great looking at all) but at least something passed. She did eat and drink plenty over the night. This morning I fed her another live earth worm and a half dose of her antibiotics. Did not see any blood in her bedding which is good, nor any last night when she was out. Antibiotics did not seem to slow her down either. I let her down for a moment and she seemed to be scampering around just fine.

Thank you all for following and for your feedback; it really does mean a lot to have your support and receive any/all advice you all have!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Poop!!! Yay!!! I'm so relieved for the lovely girl!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea not a lot do know about the hedgehog food until they are told, thats why I let you know, have a read of these two links so you know what your looking for, problem with recommending brands is you might not be able to get them where you are so its easier if you can do the reading and finding of the food and then ask us if your unsure on anything. 
https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/topics/23034
https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/topics/114530

Just wondered if she might have been hiding her poops but obviously not!
I'm glad she pooped though! Even if it doesn't look very healthy its better than no poop at all!

And everything else is seeming better too thats really good I'm glad.
Its a real pain that both exotic vets want weekends off!!


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Haha, I'm sure she feels 'relieved' as well! (sorry, I love bad puns).

@Ria, it looks like both of those links brought me to the main forums page. I'll do some digging; I think I see where you're trying to show.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh, its working for me.. I dont understand why it wont for you. 
Its two stickies from the nutrition topic that are linked
Ones a beginners guide to nutrition and ones the advance one that goes more in depth if you wanted to.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

*Update on the Great Hedgemon:*

Hello All!
Update from tonight:
She seemed to be just about her usual adorable self again. She's still not eating as well as I would like though and still not pooping, however.. But no blood! She is scampering around just about as she normally would and seems to have her energy back as well. I gave her another dose of the antibiotics before putting her up in her cage for the night. I'm less inclined to let her free range for the night since she has gotten sick..

Tomorrow I am going to start on making her a larger enclosure to live in during the day, and for the nights when she is in her area. I am also going to shop around for some more beneficent food for her to have; hopefully she will bite.

In the morning i am calling the vet first thing to let him know the current situation and inquire about the antibiotics and the possible ultrasound.

I will update again in the morning when I let her out again some.

In the meantime, please enjoy these couple pics from this night and the last!
She was hiding in my sleeve!! even fell asleep there for a good 10-20 minutes before I put her down (arm was getting itchy from the prickles :grin


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

She’s got the cutest nose... not to detract from the topic haha. Keep us updated! I’ve also been considering a secondary enclosure for Christina 🙂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

She really is adorable.
I'm glad she is doing well, eating some food is better than no food at all! Even if its not as much as we want them to.

It must be comfy up your sleeve!!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I am reading these! I am so so so so sorry about your hedgehog. Just a few tips, I don't know if these would help, just ideas. Maybe if she has bedding take it out so it cannot get stuck to her and/or irritate her, and just give her fleece? If she isn't eating a lot, give her treats. Help her do things she enjoys. I don't know if this is comforting at all, but I am totally praying for your little hedgie


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi All! Sorry for not updating all day; it has been a hectic Monday... Thank you all for still following and supporting my Hedgemon through this; it really means a lot reading through your responses and you ideas that I can help her make it through this and help her grow happy/healthy.

This morning she seemed much better! She did poop last night, and even again this morning after she had her snack and medicine. Still a green tint to it and not solid, but it is progress from before. I did not see any blood in her cage either which is great! 

I talked to the vet today. He wants to put her back on the full dosage of her antibiotics for 7 days, twice a day, starting tonight. I will call him again Thursday with an update per his request; sooner if need be. 

Tonight she seems to be doing well still. She was cuddling on the couch with us and crashed out there awhile all snuggled up. I swear she snores... It's weirdly adorable..!

@Spiky Floof <3 (love that name btw) you read my mind! The bedding has been getting EVERYWHERE and it does get caught up in her when she sleeps I've seen, so I can imagine that must bother her some. Today I actually went out and got some wood planks and about 8 yards of fleece blanketing to make a nice enclosure for her and get rid of the bedding once and for all. Hopefully I will be able to complete it this weekend and move her into it. 

I have been giving her treat;' 2 live earth worms per day and some sunflower seeds, dried meal worms and other dried fruits/veggies mixed in her food to encourage her to eat more.

Again, I really appreciate you all keeping her in you thoughts. She's a tough little one and she will make it through this. 

I will let you all know again how she is doing tomorrow!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Thats really great she's doing so well, I hope she does better on the antibiotics this time.

The green tint poo is far better than no poo, the green tint is probably caused by the antibiotics. And no blood is great!

She could be, some hedgehogs can be a little vocal when they are having dreams. I think Holly snores a little though!

Just a point bout the food - 
Dried mealworms, well dried anything really, can cause blockages and should only be given as once a week treat in small amounts, to many can cause constipation, and that could be contributing to the not really been pooping - could have been partly the antibiotics too.
Also mealworms in general alive or dead aren't the most nutritious insect, and its recommended to keep them as a treat of like 5 in a week.

The earthworms are actually really good, and very low fat, you could feed like 5 each day if you wanted, probably more.

Plant matter, they should only have this in small amounts, not very often as they don't digest huge amounts of it, and I wouldnt feed dried because it can cause problems like blockages.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello,
@Ria, that is great information; thank you! I honestly thought that the earth worms would be much higher in fat than the meal worms, which is why I have only been limiting her to 2 per day. That could definitely help explain the constipation so; she doesn't go bananas over the dried meal worms, but she will eat them when mixed in with her food (which it currently is). I'm likely going to stop feeding her this dry treat mix; seems that it is doing more harm than good at this point...

This morning she seemed great. It did not look like she ate or drank a lot last night, so no poop... I did catch her eating her food after I gave her the antibiotics this morning, so her appetite is still there!

I'm still very curious about that vicious muscle weakness she had last week... It seems to have past thankfully, and perhaps it was just an instant reaction the infection had to the antibiotics being first given to her. It seems whatever this is, it was caught just in time to still be treatable thankfully


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea that's why I thought I'd let you know I did wonder why you was only giving two, but didn't ask incase it was something to do with how much she was eating.
I think slowly take her off that treat mix and then when shes better add in a new food.

Its good she still has her appetite and seems to be acting normal! I weigh Holly's food out and then check the weight so I know how much she is eating makes it easier to see any increase and decrease in eating - but thats just me! 

The muscle weakness could have just been an initial reaction to the antibiotics fighting the infection - I know that when I had antibiotics for an infection it made feel really weak and horrible at first. I think it can happen with all animals, just some it doesnt seem to make then weak. I'd keep an eye for it coming back though.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm not for sure but I thought I remember reading someplace that earthworms can carry liver flukes and were not recomended for hedgies. Has any one else seen that?


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I am definitely reading these! I tried to post yesterday but it didn't work. Just keep giving her treats if she is not eating her normal food. And maybe take out her bedding if it is paper? Just maybe replace it with fleece so the little pieces don't get stuck to her and/or irritate her? I don't know if this is any comfort for you, but I am praying for your little hedgie to get better. I know how scary it can be to have a sick hedgie!
Best Wishes!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Spiky_Floof<3 said:


> I am definitely reading these! I tried to post yesterday but it didn't work. Just keep giving her treats if she is not eating her normal food. And maybe take out her bedding if it is paper? Just maybe replace it with fleece so the little pieces don't get stuck to her and/or irritate her? I don't know if this is any comfort for you, but I am praying for your little hedgie to get better. I know how scary it can be to have a sick hedgie!
> Best Wishes!!


You did post this yesterday but in a few different words to how it is now! But it did post it.


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello,
@Spiky_Floof<3 you did post this already haha; I do believe I replied to your suggestions above as well! I am looking to get rid of the bedding and replace it with fleece blankets once I get her new area built. 

@Belties, i have definitely never heard this before...that is an interesting statement though; I'll look into it.

I did cut the dry food out and even am giving her an extra earth worm tonight! This morning I gave her the full dose again; she seems to take it well (she fights it at first but eventually just bites down on the syringe). I gave it to her about 20 minutes later she was eating from her bowl and pooped more again. I *may* have seen a small trace of blood in her urine, but it's a bit difficult to tell for sure... I just set a white paper towel under where she usually goes so I will be able to see much clearer now if she does bleed again. 

I have noticed she still has not been running on her wheel either and am wondering if her sickness could be discouraging her from getting on it. It's a large 12 inch bucket wheel she has always had and loved. These last few weeks though she has shown next to no interest in it..

During the nights, I'm not sure how she can exercise more until I get her new enclosure set up. Her current cage is 6 square feet and I am not comfortable letting her free roam while sick and the possibility of bleeding or collapsing again.. So besides her wheel, she does not have much in there to do the next few nights.

Just more motivation for me to make her this new home!
Have a good night all and thank you so much again; I will be on again tomorrow!


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hedgemon said:


> I have noticed she still has not been running on her wheel either and am wondering if her sickness could be discouraging her from getting on it. It's a large 12 inch bucket wheel she has always had and loved. These last few weeks though she has shown next to no interest in it..
> 
> During the nights, I'm not sure how she can exercise more until I get her new enclosure set up. Her current cage is 6 square feet and I am not comfortable letting her free roam while sick and the possibility of bleeding or collapsing again.. So besides her wheel, she does not have much in there to do the next few nights.


 hey! Sorry I haven't been following this as closely as some other members, but I'm glad things are progressing for Hedgemon! Don't fret too much on the exercise; while hedgies ARE very active animals, obviously immediate health is the first priority. She knows the wheel is there and if she's up for it, she'll hop on. Just like me when I'm sick and stay on the couch watching Friends all day loll. Just some encouragement! You're doing a great job being so attentive and proactive!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I tried looking up the earthworm thing and haven't found anything about it being like that, maybe wild caught earthworms do but shop brought for reptiles don't? I'm not sure! But I haven't found anything on them carrying liver flukes.
When you go to fleece (I was going to say it before but forgot) stick to plain light colours while she is ill, like whites and beige, definitely don't use red. That way if she was to urinate somewhere else you'll see if there is blood or not too.
I'm not surprised she's not running, if she doesn't feel to great, I wouldnt worry too much while she is sick, maybe you could set up a bit of a play pen she can run around when you have her out, lay out like puppy pads under her, maybe a forage tray - it will be loose but if your monitoring her you can keep an eye on her more but it gets her staying a bit more active if you wanted.
The decrease in activity could also be part of why she hasn't been pooing, because obviously the activity is what gets them to poo so often by not being active then can end pooing less. 
I'm glad there was poop again today! Sounds like that side of things is still going well! The white paper towel will definitely make it easier to see if theres any blood in urine still.
She sounds like she is doing a lot better though!


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey all,
Bit of an emergency post this morning...I did find a fair amount of blood stained on the paper towel when I checked on her. Looks like she still ate, pooped and full of energy (she seemed a bit more frantic this morning than usual, actually, and had no interest in her earth worm).

I called the vet as soon as they opened but NATURALLY the Dr. I am talking to about all of this is off Wednesdays... I asked about the other exotic vet (although she is really not up to speed at all about the Hedgemon's situation, so I do not know how this will go) and am waiting for a call back again...


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

I scheduled an ultrasound. I am taking her this afternoon. Please all wish her the best!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

The blood doesnt sound very good, I'm glad you got the ultrasound today and don't have to wait ages.

I hope its nothing too serious and that it is treatable!


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I just got back from the exotic animal hospital in Raleigh. They never did the ultrasound. Vet took one feel and immediately said that yes, there is a tumor there, and unfortunately surgery is required.

The Dr.s' seemed very confident that they could remove it safely; it's apparently a pretty routine surgery for them. It was basically either this, or bandage it with other medication until she passes...

I opted for the surgery.

She is still fairly young and quite healthy otherwise, so I am too confident that this will be successful, she will have a nice recovery and continue living a happy hedgie life.

She is staying the night there; surgery is scheduled for tomorrow. Then I will go to pick her up the day after that.

Please keep her in your thoughts and best wishes. I will hopefully have her new enclosure finished for her too when she comes home









Thank you all!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aw poor baby. Not gonna lie I'd still want an ultrasound but thats me because I'm a bit weird.

I really hope she gets through it and recovers well! And I hope your enclosure comes along great to.
While she's recovering I'd stick to light fleece liners because then you can see if any problems like the wound re opening occur.

Let us know how she is after her surgery!


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

I just got a call from the animal hospital. They did some xrays on her. Apparently the cancer has spread into her lungs. It's too late for surgery..


----------



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry Hedgemon's person. I just put my girl down too. I'll pray for your little spiked angel. I wish I had read this sooner as I have been through the tumor route too. It doesnt ease the pain in your heart, but know at least you found what was hurting her and can make q decision in her best intrest. I have been getting on here weekly just to remind myself how much Sandwich meant to me. Sympathy from CO


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you for that. I'm sorry to hear about your Sandwich... Hedgemon has had a huge impact on my life as well.
I'm looking to have her put down either today or sometime very soon. I would rather do it now than wait until she really starts to be in pain...


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey all, 
I just want to thank everybody for your support through this and your feedback on everything. It really meant a lot to have the support from this great community; I truly appreciate it. 

Today i put her down.

She just seemed so full of life still, but I know that the quality of her life was going to decline fast and I did not want her to go through that.. she was wrapped in her favorite shirt when she passed; it is getting cremated with her so she will always be snuggled up with it. 

This is the last pic we took of her. 

Thank you all again so so much. Forgive me if I don't post on here awhile; I will try and check in periodically though


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

We are truely sorry for your loss. It is always hard to say good by ,but take comfort in the fact that you did what was best for her.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I dont want to put I'm so sorry because when I lost all my family members it didn't help sorta got on my nerves! But I do hope you will be okay and have loads of support! And I'm sure she is thankful that you let her go without suffering too much, you was really great to her. Take your time and come back when your ready!


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you guys. definitely weird without her here..


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

If all pet owners were half the person you are the world would be a better place. 💙


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm so so so sorry for your loss. It's terrible loosing one so young to cancer. 
Atleast she isn't in pain anymore, and just know you did all that you could..


----------

